# Volunteering at London-Edinburgh-London in 2017



## mmmmartin (13 Sep 2015)

The newly-relaunched LEL website allows you to register your interest in helping out at a control, or in other ways. I did it last time, as did others OTP. You're not committing to anything yet.

http://londonedinburghlondon.com/volunteer


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Sep 2015)

I've put my name in to volunteer in 2017,

Mrs took news of how my allowed week off from work in the school summer hols will be spent.

I suspect it'll cost me a very nice week away some other time 

Luckily it will be the first year all our kids are through school and are safe to be left at home & we're not as tied to particular weeks as we have been.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> I did it last time, as did others OTP.



I volunteered at Barnard Castle last time.

I'm no audaxer, but I was fascinated by the notion of a running a 24hr food, drink, and sleep station from a school for hundreds of passing cyclists.

Best way to scratch that curiosity itch was to have a proper look see.

I did nights, which I hoped would add even more to the interest, and to the change from my usual way of life.

My plan worked, and it was gratifying to receive so many thanks both during and afterwards.

Due to a paucity of fellow volunteers, there was quite a bit of skivvying.

Not something I'd want to do as a permanent job, but no worries for a few days, or rather nights.

The good news for those thinking of having a go next time is the organisers are well aware the volunteers were leant on a bit harder than perhaps they should have been.

The price to the riders has gone up, partly to pay for paid help to augment the volunteers at controls.

I can think of no good reason not to volunteer, other than if you are doing the ride.


----------

